# Paint Fumes not disappearing



## Eri.cs (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello,
I've recently built a 8' by 4' tegu enclosure. I painted it with Drylok Extreme more than a month ago. The paint fumes have still not dissappered, if you leave the doors closed the smell is intolerable. I've tried putting baking soda in but it doesn't seem to be working. Are there any other methods to get rid the paint smell? Or should I give it more time?


----------



## Mombo (Apr 28, 2017)

Sorry no ones replied yet. I am not sure the answer on this one. I painted mine with drylok normal kind in the same size enclosure and the smell seemed to dissipate after a few days. I did about 3 layers. I guess more time though.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Wish I could help. Is the humidity high? That would prolong the problem. Have you tried a fan to dry it all out?

Come on gang. Penty of superb enclosures sealed with drylock. First-hand advice???


----------



## TIAisMKM (May 7, 2017)

I applied two coats of drylock and took a week to rid of the fumes by leaving them outside. Still working on the enclosure for Tayler our b/w argentine gu.


----------



## Mombo (May 10, 2017)

Glad the fumes finally went away! Cant wait to see some pics! hint hint


----------



## Justin (May 16, 2017)

Open the enclosure and place a fan to circulate the air that should speed things up. It is most likely humidity related as to the slow curing there could also have been moisture trapped in the lumber you used which may also be part of the problem.


----------

